# Peppers first full groom - I'm in shock!



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

She's gone from about 4 inches to 1.5 inches! Most of her white is gone! 
I didn't recognise her when I picked her up, asked where she was and she was right in front of me!!!!
Here's the before and afters!

Before








Before








After








After








After


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Pepper looks lovely!! But I know what you mean, when Binky had her first short cut we didn't think she looked like the same dog either and every time I looked at her I burst out laughing..poor dog got a complex! 

It grows really quickly though so don't worry...but I will add that pepper looks fab and I am sure that once you are used to it you will love it!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks lithe and beautiful and she will be cool.....fear not it will grow again.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

I wonder will she grow her white bits again or are they lost forever??!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks lovely! I'm sure she feels great!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm sure she does feel great - just me that doesn't!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think Julie or Karen could probably answer this better as their Roans are older and gave had more grooms....but

I think the white tips that your referring to are from the original puppy coat and i think these are gone for good . As they grow and roan skin pigments develop this is what produces the hairs to grow as white and coloured (in this case black) in a high/low light effect which when mixed together gives you the grey appearance. So it depends on how much roaning she has as to how much white she will have moving forward, some have more than others. I find roan coats fascinating! 

I think once you get used to it and it grows longer you will notice the white that is still mixed in. By the way, she looks beautiful .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks beautiful!!! I know how you feel. Jake was black and white when we picked him out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think she looks lovely. Mable still has a lot of white but she's just a lighter roan. From what I've noticed ... Could be wrong if your dogs head is white on top then they tend to be lighter, a black head they seem to be darker..... No scientific research done lol just observation so probably poppy ****. 
Pepper looks divine x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Pepper looks so cute! I'm hopeing my Molly will be able to get her body cut next time we go. Want her short


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG! Where did Pepper go??? Will be much easier to keep clean and tidy though. She looks so much like her brother - post groom!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It must be a shock as it is a total coat change, but when you get them clipped this is pretty much how you should expect them to look - still gorgeous, just very different - must feel lovely to stroke. I must show some before and after pictures to future clients when I start grooming so that I make sure they know what to expect!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks all - the new Pepper has really grown on me! And yes she's like velvet to touch. Not sure I'm too keen on her muzzle - think I'd like something more natural, rounded and less 'moustache' like. 
However, today she disgraced herself - was out for a walk with 2 other doggies and all of a sudden I heard a splash - Pepper had jumped into the dirty silty mossy smelly water - I had to drag her out - so much for the shampoo & set and smelling gorgeous!!!! Grr!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww Pepper still looks lovely...I would think she'd retain her white bits looking at her however I'm no expert.

She looks very very cute in the after photos and I do normally like the shaggy look but I prefer darker faced dogs shorter for some reason.

It is a shock picking them up from the groomers though.... I've been there!!! 

xxx


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

thank you Mairi - I took a picture of your Molly to the groomers as I love her muzzle shape! I didn't get that though! What do you ask for?


----------

